# Considering the Dyna-Glo offset smoker



## John Goostree (Apr 10, 2019)

I am considering purchasing this smoker:


Looking for reviews on this smoker from anyone who has purchased/used one. I would also be interested in any alternatives someone might suggest that is in a similar price range. Thanks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2019)

I started out on a char-griller duo which is somewhat similar. It put out some good food, but it also required a lot of babysitting, mods, and fuel. I will admit it was fun to learn on, and although I haven't used it in years. I still have it in my backyard. 

Chris


----------



## John Goostree (Apr 10, 2019)

Quick questions:

What mods?

For fuel use, did it require a lot of wood, a lot of charcoal, or both?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2019)

I recommend using it a couple of times to make sure what mods are needed. The Dyna-Glo may not need any. On mine I had to seal it up with a gasket rope, extend the chimney down to grate level, and flip the drip pan over to create a make-shift baffle. I didn't use splits only charcoal and wood chunks - since I was just starting out and thought it'd be easier learning curve. I'd say I used about a bag and a half of KBB for a pork butt(18 pound bags). I should also mention I started before I found this forum. So I was basically teaching myself - which added some time to my learning curve.

Chris


----------



## John Goostree (Apr 10, 2019)

27 lbs of charcoal for a pork butt, so roughly 27 lbs ofcharcoal for 10 hours of cooking time?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2019)

It was many moons ago, but that's about right. It leaked like a sieve before the gasket seal. Very hard to maintain temps. I really don't want to scare you, or give you the wrong impression. This was just my experience starting out, and although it was a similar smoker - it wasn't the same smoker. Hopefully someone who has one will chime in with their experiences. 

Chris


----------



## John Goostree (Apr 10, 2019)

Did you get a more expensive stick burner to replace it? If so which one?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2019)

Not a stick burner, but a Weber Smokey Mountain(WSM).

Chris


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 23, 2019)

Are you looking for a stick burner or a charcoal smoker? Generally you don't run charcoal in an offset smoker because it is pretty inefficient. Offset smokers should be run with wood.


----------



## John Goostree (Apr 23, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Are you looking for a stick burner or a charcoal smoker?


 
Stick burner, the offset kind whwhere you light logs or wood chunks with charcoal briquettes


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 23, 2019)

It'll be a fine stick burner. Though if there is an Academy store near you they have Old Country smokers that are better for the same price.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

I love my Bayou Classic stick burner. 250 degrees for hours and no running back and fourth checking on it. I could buy a Lang,Yoder, Jambo  or any of the other high end popular stick burners loaded out with all the options but The Bayou Classic works for me. Got a high end 1000 pound custom smoker in the shed. Never use it after I bought the BC. Just my view though. Lots of options out there. Good luck.


----------

